# 140mm case fan



## Mr No Name... (Jun 29, 2008)

hi all, 

my gf has a pc case that needs a 140mm fan replacing. the problem is that i live in the UK and i cant seem to find one ANYWHERE on the internet (from a website within the uk)

if anyone can find a link to one from a trusted site please post it 

(preferably a quiet version) dont want the thing to sound like a turbine


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Go to this page. Aerocool Streamliner, 140mm case fan (19.6 dB)


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Here's one in the UK. Enjoy. :wave:
http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/pro...d=180&osCsid=476c8e9f60bbfbe45a34a3585a167059


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

Thermaltake also makes a 140mm fan.


----------

